# Just a rant... Shoulder impingement?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to our health system lol. Welcome to the grind. Enjoy the cookies!

At least he admitted something is wrong with your shoulder and sent you for physio. I'd give my left tit to get a referral and not get told constantly that I have the flu, or am crazy. 
Good luck I hope you can find some answers. You might have more luck going through acupuncture and Chinese herbs - that is where I find the most relief.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

I think you should have an MRI done - might be a rotator cuff injury.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, that really bites... I hope you start feeling better soon )8


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Find another doc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

It sounds like a rotator cuff injury. I tore mine three years ago and it bothers me constantly even still. I recommend getting another doctor to look at it and am MRI. Until then, put it in a sling. Try to use it as minimally as possible and do not try to lift any thing over 3lbs with that arm. If it is a minor tear, it will heal up in about a month typically. If it is more severe, you will need surgery. For sleeping at night, try to sleep on your back or prop a pillow under your arm pit to support the weight of your shoulder. Hopefully you can get another doctor to patch you up properly.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with those above, it sounds like a rotator cuff injury. I'm going through the exact same thing right now but I haven't got a diagnosis yet. Buy a sling and wear it as much as possible and as stated sleep on your back. And find another doctor to see you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks guys... you're right and thank you. I'm feeling a little better about it today. I should definitely see another doctor, and a rotator cuff injury was what I first thought too. I figure chances of a small injury that can heal in a month are very low with it having been 3 years but positive thinking is never a bad thing I suppose. I do try sleeping with a pillow prop and it helps but sleeping on my back has become almost as bad as my right side so that's a no go. Not using it at all or slinging it really isn't an option atm... I milk at a dairy barn and throwing bails, shoveling and heavy lifting are impossible to avoid although my employers have tried to minimize the things that bother me the most. I take Ibuprofin and a joint supplement before each shift but I know I need to really contemplate my work situation. I was just hoping for some answers first :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow. 3 years! That's crazy. My guess is that it was a minor tear that healed, and has been continually re-torn and healed over the years until it has finally progressed to a more significant tear. If it is not a severe tear, you run the risk of tearing it to a point where it will need surgery if you don't rest it. Just a warning. Get an MRI and a new doctor asap. The longer you wait, the worse the overall damage will be.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the second post. It may very well be fixable in a month. Don't freak out yet. When I tore my rotator cuff, I couldn't move my arm more than an inch off the side of my body without being in severe pain. A month in a sling did me wonders and I did not need surgery fortunately. Hang in there. Also, I recommend putting on lots and lots of liniment to help ease some of your discomfort. I used tiger balm on my shoulder before bed each night and it did help a bit with the pain.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

No need to apologize! Thank you Bagheera it's reasurring to hear your experiences and thank you for the tips and warnings  A tear that has healed and is continually re damaged makes a lot of sense and would explain the cycles it runs in perfectly.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's nothing major. Keep me posted on how you're doing and feel better soon!


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Will do thanks again  I got a call from the doctor today to tell me my blood work was normal except for raised inflammatory markers. I found that interesting as I already take an anti inflammatory supplement twice a day. He seamed more concerned than before which was good to see and wants me back at the clinic if I don't see any results with physio. He mentioned rheumatoid arthritis but said it's not an area of the back that really affects. Physio starts Tuesday. It's a start!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I dislocated my shoulder, AC and fractured the humerus in 2007 after falling in front of a horse that jumped me, but caught me with a hind leg.
I had metal work for 8 months and never regained full movement. Over the years I'd hurt it and a week or two of slow recovery, physio and painkillers sorted me out.
12 Jan 14 I was riding someone else's horse. Horse pulled head between legs, I pulled back rather than falling off. I twisted and sprained the back and shoulder.

Nine weeks later I am FINALLY getting somewhere. See your physio, ask for heat and massage. I wouldn't recommend ice. Heat is the way forward. As hot as you can stand it in the bath so it reaches past skin deep and effects the muscle and relaxes. My big issue right now is the entire left side is completely rock solid from my ear down to my backside. I also now have a trapped nerve which is effecting my hand and lower arm.

I had an MRI done; nothing out of the ordinary. I now have to have a different kind of MRI to check the labram. I won't go in to details 

What is your current range of movement to the front and side?

Ibuprofen, warmth and rest will do you the world of good until you get a physio appt. My new physio told me "RESPECT THE PAIN!!" As in.. don't think you can gung ho it throwing a saddle on quickly.. don't let it get that bad!

Best of luck. Shoulders are tricky ones. Mine is making me want to remove my left side!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We all have our shoulder stories, huh? Well, I have been dealing with mine over 2 years, and in the beginning, I went to an ortho who Xrayed it, told me I had the shoulders of a 20 yr old (obviously not, but thanks!), and sent me to PT. PT made it worse, so I quit going and just lived with it. THen last summer I smacked my guy (horsey one) on e th bum with me hand and felt excruciating pain…..and it has been downhill since. It continually get worse, and finally, after MRI's and failed PT again, the MD did surgery. Turns out that mine actually was a frozen shoulder, which explains why it kept getting worse and worse. So now, after surgery, back to PT for WEEKS of rehab, with the hope of regaining 40-60% function in 6 months, eventually, with work, it will come back. So, try the PT, but if it doesn't help, make sure you get back to the MD and get a diagnosis. MY MD said, the longer it stays bad, the less the chance of PT working. GOod luck-it is NOT fun to not be able to wear certain clothes, brush your hair,and SLEEP!


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow lots of us have shoulder injuries and you guys have all gone threw a lot! Amazing how many people have these injuries and aren't taken seriously by their doctors. A friend of mine too had a dislocated shoulder and it took the 3rd doctor to finally find it.

One thing I'm glad to see is that despite everything everyone seams to still able to work with and keep their horses. And great advice  thanks so much.

As for my front and side range of motion- it's limited but it's all still there. Extending my arm strait up or out to the side is difficult and it trembles, but I can hold it for a few seconds if I try. Holding it strait out to the front doesn't seam to be a problem. My shoulder isn't at its worst at the moment so I'm not sure if this would hold true when it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I dealt with severe shoulder pain (to the point where I was on the verge of passing out just from hooking my bra) for over two years. It started when I was moving 12-foot welded steel stall panels with a friend and was doing the lion's share of the work. My shoulder was sore, but I didn't think anything of it. The next day, I went to saddle my gelding with my friend's 45lbs western show saddle (only saddle that fit my guy) and there was a loud pop as I swung the saddle up, followed by excruciating pain in my shoulder and numbness in my fingers. Went to the doctor within a week and after an x-ray, he said I had sprained my AC joint. He prescribed PT and that was that. Problem was, my insurance wouldn't cover the PT because it wasn't associated with a surgery. So, I went once and couldn't afford it (didn't have a job, so was on state health care), so I just dealt with the pain.

Fast forward two years. I lost my gelding that I had when I got injured and bought my current gelding. I still mucked stalls every day but Sunday, but now I had a job, too. Two months after I bought my gelding (so July of 2011), I was being nice to a fellow boarder and hopped up on her new mare to try her out. The mare went bat-crap crazy before my butt even touched the saddle and I was thrown over her right shoulder. When I hit the ground, I hit butt-first and rolled back to my head. When my shoulder hit the ground, there was a loud pop and an explosion of pain (masked slightly by the ridiculously painful fractured left ankle I had received when my foot tangled in the stirrup on my way over her shoulder). Miracle of miracles, though, at least for a week, the constant pain I had lived with for almost two years was mostly gone. It was short-lived, unfortunately.

Over the next six months, it got steadily worse until I couldn't lift anything more than a couple of pounds, I couldn't reach higher than right below the level of my bra band, I couldn't sleep because no matter what position I laid in, it hurt, I would get bouts of weird tingling numbness through my elbow and fingers, and I couldn't function at my job. So, I went back to the doctor

This time they said that I had edema in my AC joint at first. After one cortisone injection that made things worse, they finally ordered an MRI. The verdict was that I had torn my rotator cuff and needed surgery. So, I went in for surgery. As it turned out, I had pinched my rotator cuff almost to the point of tearing it due to the edema in the bones of my shoulder joint, and I had popped a bone shard off my collarbone when I was thrown from the psycho mare. 

Two weeks (well, was supposed to be two weeks...I had to muck my stall and work my 2yo gelding, so it ended up being more like five days) in a sling and what was supposed to be six weeks of PT, but ended up being none because my insurance wouldn't cover it, later, I had almost no pain (unless I overdid it) and limited mobility. That was in March of 2012. I am now just to the point where I have nearly full range of motion, but if I overdo it, my shoulder is on fire. I also have some weird muscling under my armpit from not doing the PT that makes it difficult to get the size bra I need to fit comfortably.

My advice is to go to an orthopedist and ask that they do an MRI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ashkat128 said:


> Wow lots of us have shoulder injuries and you guys have all gone threw a lot! Amazing how many people have these injuries and aren't taken seriously by their doctors. A friend of mine too had a dislocated shoulder and it took the 3rd doctor to finally find it.
> 
> One thing I'm glad to see is that despite everything everyone seams to still able to work with and keep their horses. And great advice  thanks so much.
> 
> ...



I had my second bout of physio today. They think I possibly have nerve damage, so it's tailored slightly differently, however I felt loose after the stretches and exercises we did. They hurt like a complete cow, not a drop down pain, but an ache and stiffness. Gotta push past that. It was brilliant. She reckons if I do my little parcel stretches then I can even start jogging again as my lower back is looser (I know it isn't the problem, but it all connected). 
Physio is well worth it, it's by no means a quick fix, but it's amazing how much they have done for me in the last two appointments so I can actually walk and talk like a semi human figure!

Best of luck


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

That's great Daffyduck! I hope mine goes as well, my first one is scheduled for Tuesday and I'm kind of nervous :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Be prepared to hurt the next day. I mean hurt. Your muscles will start moving in ways they haven't for a while. I was in agony the next day and was sent home from work. You'll wonder why you did it. Hot bath, heat rub and anti inflammatory are your best friends. Second time was brilliant. Don't be scared, look at it as a step in the right direction 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't be nervous 

I actually really enjoyed physio before. I don't know if they do the same things to the back, but they always helped relieve the pain after with some suction thingy and ice.

But anyways, is it normal for them to suggest physio if they don't know the complete story yet?

I hope you feel better. That type of pain can drive you insane.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm I’m not sure if it’s normal or not… This was my first time going in.

And I was nervous anyway lol, but I’m so glad I went. The physiotherapist was wonderful and gentle. He took a long time listening to me and offered me the best explanation I’ve been given of what’s probably wrong, and better yet, ways to ease it.

He says when I initially injured my shoulder 3 years ago he thinks I injured the main muscle attaching to the scapula and it was never able to fully regain strength and function… So all the other smaller muscles on the right side of my back went into overdrive to compensate and have been stretched to the max and injured over the years, causing the pain and that side to be rock hard. In addition with the main shoulder muscle compromised the smaller muscles weren’t able to prevent my pectoral and front muscles from pulling my shoulder forward and causing it to rotate, impinging that shoulder and arm.

He says with the length of time it’s been it’s not as easy as one injury or problem… It’s many combinations of problems that will take a long time and effort to recover from. We’re just trying to get my back muscles to release right now and once the pain gets better we’re going to work on regaining strength in that arm and my right side back muscles. 

So I have lots of “homework” stretches and exercises ug. But it’s helping slowly. And yup I was sure sore after my first visit- but an achy normal sore not the sharp biting pain I’ve been getting off and on. The only unnerving part was how swollen my back was after and still gets with the stretches… it feels like jelly if I touch it :s

Thanks for all the wonderful advice and support everyone  We all just need to get better and back in the saddle now!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I promise you, that is normal. And it won't be an overnight fix by any stretch of the imagination.

Do your stretches, but don't hurt yourself. When is your next appointment? My doc booked me in for 2/3 times a week. Its needed to teach me my exercises, make sure I'm doing them correctly, and to massage out any aches and groans.

I've gone from less than 45o movement (more like 20!) to full range in three weeks. No one thought it was possible after I nearly fell over the first time the new doc saw me and tried to move my shoulder. 

The physio yesterday had me on cables with weights. I'm allowed to push myself in that aspect, and running, so I feel it, but don't hurt it. She warns me I will be sore as heck the next day, but it's up to me whether I push and have a day of discomfort, or I pander along and let it go slow. I'd rather push myself to a reasonable limit. I know, even on my painkillers, when to stop. 

I wish you the best of luck, and keep us updated!

Have you thought about paying for a deep tissue massage for your back? I did before I got to see the real physio.. and I was jumping around like a spring chicken for 24hrs until it went OW again.. but well worth it when I was so tight and in so much pain I thought I was going to melt down in tears!


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am supposed to see him again this week (as you say to make sure I’m doing the exercises right etc) but haven’t set a time yet… 2/3 times a week seems like a lot! You must have quite the schedule balancing everything. 

My health insurance or work doesn’t cover physio unfortunately so I really have to work appointments down to a minimum ($70 an apt) and do what I can on my own :s I was upfront about this and the physiotherapist was wonderful, totally understanding and gave me his home phone for if I have any questions or problems. He made me stay at the clinic and practice exercises for another hour to make sure I was doing them properly. I’m sure once I get to strengthening exercises I’ll have to find a way to make more appointments work.

I’ve been doing my stretches and things feel a bit better  Until the shield cover for the barn gutter motor fell on it yesterday lol. I just can’t win! Massage helps a bit but I can barely take any pressure on that side even with heat. The masseuse I was seeing said it was too tight and tense to accomplish much without at least bi-weekly visits, and again sadly, it just comes down to cost. 

I’m glad you’re doing so well DaffyDuck, keep getting better  As for the weights and cables… That sounds kinda scary! It’s good that you know your limits. I really need to learn mine so something like this doesn’t happen again I suppose.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ashkat128 said:


> I am supposed to see him again this week (as you say to make sure I’m doing the exercises right etc) but haven’t set a time yet… 2/3 times a week seems like a lot! You must have quite the schedule balancing everything.
> 
> My health insurance or work doesn’t cover physio unfortunately so I really have to work appointments down to a minimum ($70 an apt) and do what I can on my own :s I was upfront about this and the physiotherapist was wonderful, totally understanding and gave me his home phone for if I have any questions or problems. He made me stay at the clinic and practice exercises for another hour to make sure I was doing them properly. I’m sure once I get to strengthening exercises I’ll have to find a way to make more appointments work.
> 
> ...


 
I'm super lucky that the army pays for my medical, and I go during work time. The hospital is 30 mins away, and then by the time I get transport, up there, wait for the right time (as transport only runs at silly times), have the appointment and get back, I can be out of the office around 2-3 hours. HOWEVER the working environment I am in, and the people I work with are super understanding. They push me to go, and initially when I was in too much pain/whacked out on painkillers they would send me home to sleep it off. (My body has been through everything thanks to stupid prescriptions from an even stupider doctor).

Yesterday _hurt._ She massaged first, which I was super looking forward to, but then did something with my shoulderblade that hurt. A lot. I was thankful to get back to the cable weights! They aren't so bad, and your muscles breathe a sigh of relief for the good stretches. I also know myself that building them up doing upper body means that I won't injure it as quickly next time.

Best thing I have found is looking in a mirror.. forgot to mention! That way you can see where you are sitting your shoulder and how you should be doing them. Look in a mirror when the physio is teaching you so you have it in memory for home. My worst habit is raising my shoulder to my ear, and not using the shoulder blade to work my arm!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I had to have capsule release surgery done. 

I couldn't rotate arm, to pick up cup of coffee in chair, or do movement you would use to get to watch band to take it off.

Could not extend that arm to pick up something off of floor without pain.

And when I tried, or moved wrong, felt like burning steel rod in area of arm from shoulder to elbow.

You could have a spur, have capsule problems like I did, but you need to go to a better doctor. Orthopedist is what you need.

Shame you aren't here, as would send you to mine.

But if you are doing PT? Ask them who is best in your area for shoulders as that is who you need to see.


----------

